# Orley wood stoves - any specs or manuals available?



## FromHollywood (Dec 6, 2009)

I have an Orley wood stove but would like to know the specifications (clearances, Btu's, installation instructions, etc).   I've searched but can't find anything.   Does anyone have any leads on how I could get the information that was in the owner's manual?  

Thanks!


----------



## FromHollywood (Dec 7, 2009)

Someone else on this site mentioned that Orley stoves were manufactured by Orley B. Milligan (thanks for that information).   If you put that name into Google, you can find his original US patent information on the basic model of his stove.    It's not an owner's manual but it is interesting reading for those who like these stoves.   Patent number 4,226,224 dated October 7, 1980 (filed in 1978). 

Please post a reply if you have any information on how to obtain an owner's manual (or have one and can share it's contents).

Thanks!


----------



## begreen (Dec 8, 2009)

If you don't have any luck you might search west coast craigslistings and try contacting the seller to see if they have documentation. They show up pretty frequently in OR and WA.


----------

